# 1st Responder Course



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

A 1st Responder course is being planned for late November in the Worcester area. The course will include weekends and a few evening classes. The MPTC curriculum will be used and participants who successfully complete the course will receive certification through the MPTC. American Heart Association CPR certification will be included. If anyone is interested, please email [email protected]. Course fee will be $145.00 which will include books and material.


----------

